# حصريا Mastercam x5+crack



## k-lach02 (28 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم 

اقدم لكم اليوم برنامج Mastercam x5+crack 

1. تحميل Mastercam x5 من الموقع البرنامج

http://updates.mastercam.com/X5/release/mastercamX5-web.exe

2. تنصيب البرنامج ب خاصية HASP 

3.تحميل الكراك من هنا 
http://www.demonoid.me/files/download/2575130/001433640157


----------



## k-lach02 (28 ديسمبر 2011)

20 مشاهدة ولا رد ...غير معقول


----------



## senuors (28 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكور علي مجهودك اخي الكريم 
وياريت لو تذكر نبذة عن البرنامج ومميزانه ...اكيد في ممن يقرءون موضوعك يجهل البرنامج ومميزاته عن بقية برامج التصميم cam مثل ِartcam 
واولهم انا واعذر لي جهلي


----------



## k-lach02 (29 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا على المرور اخي .البرنامج غني عن التعريف وهو الاكتر استعمالا وشكرا


----------



## mezmez (29 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mezmez (29 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم اخوتي لدي مشكلة في ارت كام 
لايفتح وتظهر لي هذه الصور ارجو المساعدة انضر الى الردود 















ارجو المساعدة


----------



## k-lach02 (29 ديسمبر 2011)

اخي هدا البرنامج يعمل ب usb
يعني تفعيله يكون ب usbو ليس كراك او كيجن


----------



## mezmez (29 ديسمبر 2011)

اين انت يا صديقي


----------



## mezmez (29 ديسمبر 2011)

لم افهم قصدك
هل بالامكان المساعدة


----------



## k-lach02 (29 ديسمبر 2011)

هدا البرنامج يعمل ب usb ادا ادخلتها في حاسوب يعمل وادا لم تدخلها فلن يعمل 
ابحت عن برامج اخرى


----------



## mezmez (29 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا اخي لكني جربتها ولم يعمل شكرا على الاهتمام هل من رابط لبرنامج ارت كام اخر لتحميله مرة اخرى 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## k-lach02 (29 ديسمبر 2011)

اخي اشتريت البرنامج +usb


----------



## mezmez (29 ديسمبر 2011)

حملته من المنتدى ملف ايةرنت 800 ميقا


----------



## mezmez (29 ديسمبر 2011)

حملته من المنتدى
Delcam_ArtCAM_9[1].021_Pro[www.btmon.com].rar‏


----------



## k-lach02 (29 ديسمبر 2011)

اسف اخي لم اجد هدا البرنامج اطلبه في موضوع جديد


----------



## mezmez (29 ديسمبر 2011)

الرابط على شكل ملف ايتورنت


----------



## omransaadeh (30 يناير 2012)

no sim found ما هو الحل


----------



## mezmez (3 يناير 2015)

ارجوا تحميل الكراك على موقع الخليج


----------

